# manifold questions????



## GTFORZA (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm looking at manifold options for my 1995 a32 auto. I've looked at the mevi and the 00vi intake manifold and even going to a 70mm throttle body if I were to get one but I haven't run into anyone who has attempted to to a vq35 manifold swap on the vq30 is it possible to do that because I have found a pretty sweet maxima/altima vq35 manifold.

NEW ALTIMA/MAXIMA 3.5L SSV polished intake manifold 02-06

If anyone has done this or is going to do this please tell me and if I can't do the vq35 intake manifold swap, is the 00vi worth the extra work in comparison to the mevi.

On a different note are any of the variable manifolds good for turbo applicatians or would vacuum sensors fail due to boost or work better when boost arrises.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

IIRC the manifolds arent interchangeable. The port openings are different. Go for the 00vi. Its got more proven gains and will bolt right up.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The intake port spacing is different and not directly compatible between the 02+ Maxima/Altima VQ35 and the older VQ30.

Also that intake manifold is much better for supercharged or turbocharged vehicles running considerable amounts of boost. For a stock VQ30DE you'll probably see considerable power loss throughout the powerband aside from maybe just before redline, as your engine doesn't flow enough air to take advantage of it.

In short, for your engine, it's a waste of money. Even for a modified NA VQ35DE it's still hard to justify.

Swap the 00VI and to a JWT ECU with a raised rev limit and call it a day.


----------



## GTFORZA (Jul 20, 2006)

That's all good and all but Does the 00vi make more power that the mevi and if so by how much, because If it's a I'd be willing to sacrifice 5 hp instead of havint thet ugly 00vi manifold. And I'm getting 10.5 to one pistons if you are wondering


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, the 00VI makes more power than the MEVI, but much like the MEVI, it's all at the high end, 5200rpm and up on most cars-- which means to take advantage of the shift in the powerband, you MUST raise the rev limit on your car.

Running a 10.5:1 CR and you're still not going to flow enough air to take advantage of the Kinetix SSV, I would speculate you'd probably need to be making at least 6psi of boost before it becomes worth your while...


----------

